# M3 owners (E-46) Favorite enhancements ???



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

The wait for mine is gonna probably kill me  

In the mean-time I am just thinking about additional fun stuff, performance wise, I will be fine stock, enough speed for me.

Here are a couple things I ponder:

------------------

Stereo:

I did not get the H/K cause I felt $700 could go a little farther later. I have my eye on the "Phatbox" system for digital music & may do some speaker/Amp upgrades, any real good values ???


Wheels:

M3 CSL's, no doubt my favorite, in touch with some Fest' guys working on an identical replica, if that doesnt work out, I like the BBS styles.

Other than that I guess I will just like the "as-is" look of the current M3.

:dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The Phatbox works fienwith the HK. The HK takes care of having to add speakers and amps. Not the greatest, but good enough for most people.

Drive the car a while, then decide where you want to take it.

If youwnat you can go just about anywhere with your car, from show car to hard core race car.


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

Removal of the warning stickers on the sunshades  

driver's side came off in one piece, the other one took like 2 hours :eeps:


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Bone stock and will stay that way.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

The M3 trunk mat is nice as are the M valve caps and M3 license plate frame. The M3 as it stands stock is quite beautiful. You might want to think about detailing supplys. Buy a little something each week to help the wait go by.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I am in agreement with all of the reply's

Stock is best imo too (especially with the E46) !!

Most likely a slight sound system tweaking will be the main course.

As for the detailing supplies, I have the Zaino kit, it worked very well on my Black 330.

Thankfully delivery will happen before summer


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Best mod for the money is no doubt sliding the front struts to maximize negative camber. Very simple to do, takes about 15 minutes and gives you about -.5 more negative camber up front...just enough to balance out the tire wear and dial out a little bit of inherint understeer :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mika (Oct 8, 2003)

Lori said:


> The M3 trunk mat is nice as are the M valve caps and M3 license plate frame. The M3 as it stands stock is quite beautiful. You might want to think about detailing supplys. Buy a little something each week to help the wait go by.


I counted the other day that the car stock has *13 * M logos (2 side grills, 2 floor mats, 2 head rests, 2 door sill threshold, steering wheel, speedometer, shifter, deck lid, engine), imho I think that adding more is a little overboard.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I prefer the handling based mods, like StahlGrauM3.

Since tests have shown the shocks lose half their dampening in about 10K miles, an early set of Konis is in order.

The camber pin deal, with a performance alignment (max neg camber all around, minimum toe and max caster in the front).

If you track or autocross a set of Schroth harnesses is nice.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> I prefer the handling based mods, like StahlGrauM3.
> 
> Since tests have shown the shocks lose half their dampening in about 10K miles, an early set of Konis is in order.
> 
> ...


Pinecone,

Are the Koni's, perfect replacements for the stock factory shocks ?


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

"I counted the other day that the car stock has 13 M logos (2 side grills, 2 floor mats, 2 head rests, 2 door sill threshold, steering wheel, speedometer, shifter, deck lid, engine), imho I think that adding more is a little overboard. "

You forgot the 4 logos on the wheels bringing her up to 17. The only other thing I have seen with so many logos is an Italian bike. My Colnago frame has 13 logos on it.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> Pinecone,
> 
> Are the Koni's, perfect replacements for the stock factory shocks ?


No, they are better. 

Adjustable, longer lasting, better quality. Takes an afternoon to put them in by yourself. Less for a shop to do so.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Best Performance Enhancement for e46 M3 IMHO:

Track Days/DE with good instructors= better driver


----------

